# Layla interviewed a new home tonight !



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fingers crossed that Layla has found her new forever home. It all sounds good though.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh Hooray for layla! I am so excited for her. I hope this is her forever home. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

We are crossing our fingers and paws that this will be her forever home!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope everything works out for Layla and her possible new family. It sounds like a great home. Fingers and paws crossed here.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

It really sounds like Layla may have found her forever home! Wonderful news!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Layla is a beauty and I hope this is her forever home. It sounds like it would make many people and one dog very happy!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I hope this is her home forever!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Layla is a beautiful girl! Thank you for helping her find her forever home. Hope it works out!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Awww, there's our girl! I was just thinking about her this week! I hope this works out. Please give her a hug for me!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Layla went home to try out her new family !!!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so happy for Layla and her new family! They all look so happy to have found each other!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

WTG Layla! Fingers and paws crossed that everything goes well. 
Thank you so much for watching over Layla and helping her to find a forever home.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Yay!! Her new family looks happy to have her


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Keeping fingers and paws crossed that this is Layla's furever home. They look like they really love her already


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> Layla went home to try out her new family !!!


 
Awww...you can allready see the love, Layla looks so happy, hopefully everything works out:crossfing


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::artydude 

Just got this e-mail :

Hi Susan,

I just wanted to let you know that today could not have gone better. Layla is doing great and has comfortably taken in her new surroundings. I hope tonight goes well...we are simply moving along through the day one step at a time.

She is a real sweet heart and has had a great day blowing bubbles with Genevieve, taking a walk with Jason and following me around as I raked the leaves from our driveway. 

Thanks again for all you did for her. We feel very fortunate to have her with us!

Kimberlee


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a wonderful letter from her new mama!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

It looks like Layla is settling into her home. Hope all works out. Thank you for helping her find a forever home.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh I am so happy for Layla and her new family. This looks like a perfect match. Thanks for everything you have done and are doing for her.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

That is such great news!!!!
Crossing our fingers and paws that everyday goes like that one!!!


----------

